# lunar champ h621 payload & towing



## tri_drew (May 26, 2008)

We're just about to change from our 1999 swift sundance 590rs to a 2006 lunar champ h621. I noticed that the champ is plated at 3400 rather than 3500 - can anyone reassure me about the payload being sufficient for two of us going on our annual month to france?

The fixed bed seems great on this model so we are prepared to accept the trade off with the emormous rear overhang. 
Am I correct in thinking that this makes the 621 unsuitable for towing? (I would have liked to tow a motorbike on a trailer)

Anything in particular we should check before we take delivery next friday?

Drew


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I had a Lunar Premiere H592 which is similar. It had a gross weight of 3500kg and an unladen weight of 2850Kg. This gave more than adequate load carrying capacity for the two of us and is in fact more gemerous than my current Chausson. What is the quoted unladen ex factory weight for the Champ?
As far as towing is concerned what is the plated Train Weight. I do not think the rear overhang is greater than most and in any event it must be road legal regarding the percentage overhang with respect to the wheel base.

There is a previous thread www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-11507.html


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

WElcome to MHF Drew

WE used to have the H621. Nice motorhome and only changed it because we got too old to clamber over each other in the corner bed at night (  )

We often toured for 3/4 weeks at a time with no issues re payload. If in doubt though why not take it to a weighbridge whee "ready to go"

By the way _ I have a brand new rear offside light cluster for this vehicle- you can have it free if you pay P&P. (you never know :wink: :lol: )


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Telbell, who did the clambering you or Jo :roll: :roll: 

Nigel


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Telbell, who did the clambering you or Jo Rolling Eyes Rolling Eyes


Hi Nigel

That'd be telling :wink:


----------



## tri_drew (May 26, 2008)

thanks very much for the replies, the advice and the most unexpected offer of spares!
fortunately I carried out an online hpi check on the champ this morning just before going to collect it and discovered to my horror that it was listed as:

"recorded as total loss by an insurance company"

£20.00 hpi fee very well spent! we're now on the lookout again for a new motorhome.

Drew


----------



## johnchas (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi TelBell

Been living in my 621 for, more or less well fourth summer now. Agree no problems other than expected from any others makes I have seen. As on my own there's no "clambering" problem at night. But fixed bed is GREAT for long term. Currently living in it and working on a camp site in Somerset for the summer. If you still have that light cluster I may be interested as when I get back to "base" ??? in Sept often ground the drivers side rear on the steep drive slope. Patched up many times and only time till lights go.

So if its still available would be interested. Don't mind chucking you the price of a few beers for it !!

Let me know and good luck 

JohnC


----------

